
Splain It to Me - exolymph
https://status451.com/2016/01/06/splain-it-to-me/
======
Lio
I think this is a great hypothesis for certain social media interactions.

I’m a socially awkward nerd, I know I am. There’s a whole section of people on
the internet that I’m sure are very nice and very intelligent but which I
would avoid interacting with because I now make the assumption it would go
well.

Without getting into specifics (which I don’t think would be helpful) there
are certain markers that I look for and avoid.

That’s not a justification for any kind of discrimination. I’m interested much
more in listening in these situations than I am trying to contribute.

I just have a spidey-sense whatever my opinion is on subject at hand it will
not change anyone else’s. I’m also aware that if I was better at these
interactions that might not be the case.

What worries me is that as I age this kind of consensus based/political
dialogue is becoming the established norm in tech circles ...and I’m bad at
it. I’m on the wrong side of “cultural fit”.

That’s a bit “poor me”, for which I apologise but tech seemed previously a bit
of a sanctuary for the socially inept back when it was unfashionable and main
stream journalism ignored it.

